# Signs you might live in the country :)



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Alfalfa in every pocket.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Broken egg shells in your pocket if it is not Alfalfa.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol I love when I take my bra off and alfalfa falls out,it's a daily occurrence


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I was taking my clothes off last night to take a much needed shower when I heard something hitting the floor. It was kernels of corn which had been stuck to my "coin purse" if you catch my drift. I had changed the motor on a cleanout auger in a grain bin earlier in the day, waste deep in corn. No wonder I felt like I had a hernia!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you eat dinner at mid day at home or lunch away from home like work or school. You eat supper as your evening meal. 

Way it was for country folks for centurys, now the city slicker yuppies want to change us.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> I was taking my clothes off last night to take a much needed shower when I heard something hitting the floor. It was kernels of corn which had been stuck to my "coin purse" if you catch my drift. I had changed the motor on a cleanout auger in a grain bin earlier in the day, waste deep in corn. No wonder I felt like I had a hernia!


Oh my thanks for the visual! That is great


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Taking a garden sprayer shower off the front porch and not worrying that anyone will see you (except your dh who has a camera).


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> Taking a garden sprayer shower off the front porch and not worrying that anyone will see you (except your dh who has a camera).


Lol she is crafty


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

What smell? (you become nose-blind to many farm smells which would send others running).


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

You know you are country when you use your hair dryer more for warming baby bunnies then your hair.And you grandson says dad you are not dead until you are warm and dead.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Remember going to town and Sons pees on the Bank on Main Street and wife says we need to come to town more often.

big rockpile


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I love the odor of a horse. It smells like perfume.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

tiffanysgallery said:


> I love the odor of a horse. It smells like perfume.


I love a horses soft nose along with the smell of cows, pigs, and wood burning in my neighbors wood burning stove.
Another sign that you might live in the country is when you come in the house with your shoes/boots on and you are not allowed back in the house until your wife cools down AND you "clean up the mess". Dsmythe


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When You drive down a gravel road in the spring and smell the fresh worked dirt in a field and you stop to to enjoy the smell.

Or a dairy farmer is spreading manure and you say they should give pefurme that kind of smell.

Fresh cut hay smell that makes you want to just stop and lay on it and enjoy it.

In the evening you enjoy the cooing of the doves and the hoot hooting of any owl, the house whiny of the tiny owls even.
Standing in the yard and seeing the clear night sky full of stars city people can never see.

Hearing the rooster crow in the morning and watching the sun come up over the trees.



 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Or a dairy farmer is spreading manure and you say they should give pefurme that kind of smell.
> Al


I've heard it described as a "Bovine Bouquet".


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

After cutting some firewood you take off your pants on the back porch to shake off the sawdust.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for adding to this thread. I am laughing, a great way to start my day. Even before I had some coffee,.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Depending on the season, you smell like fresh dirt, sun cured hay, chainsaw exhaust, or wood smoke.

We've always called the odor of cow manure "the smell of hard work". My Uncle had the family dairy farm.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

When blood in the bed of the truck doesn’t alarm anyone.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

You wave at people when they drive by, because you probably know them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> You wave at people when they drive by, because you probably know them.


For us, it's the two-finger wave from the steering wheel....but only to others who are also driving a pickup.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

When your morning traffic looks like this.................


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> When blood in the bed of the truck doesn’t alarm anyone.


That usually means it's been a good day


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

when a truck/car/whatever driving down the shoulder of the highway with a horse being led through the passenger side window is not an unusual sight
...the most interesting thing I have seen though, was a girl walking down the side of the highway, pushing a wheelbarrow, with a goat standing in it


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

anette said:


> when a truck/car/whatever driving down the shoulder of the highway with a horse being led through the passenger side window is not an unusual sight
> ...the most interesting thing I have seen though, was a girl walking down the side of the highway, pushing a wheelbarrow, with a goat standing in it


Lol that had to be a funny site


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> When blood in the bed of the truck doesn’t alarm anyone.


In which you not only recognize it from a animal.maybe as road kill.but yet,know what animal it is as well..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't visit my road in the middle of the night if you don't want to see me taking out the dog in boots, and short winter coat that just covers my butt and nothing in between. Bending over a 10 degrees is not recommended


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Don't visit my road in the middle of the night if you don't want to see me taking out the dog in boots, and short winter coat that just covers my butt and nothing in between. Bending over a 10 degrees is not recommended


Omg this made my morning lmfao


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

All of these descriptions of Country living made me smile. 
Some of them with fond memories, some of them with wishing I had experienced it.
Thanks Y'all, for the great Sunday morning reading. I really am enjoying this site.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The keys never leave the ignition switch and you have no idea where the house key is.
You know who stopped by while you were gone by the tire tread marks in the driveway.
You accept that after 30 years, you'll never be a "local" but your children, born here, are.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You house sets so far off the road you only hear people going by.

I can slip on some boots and go out side to grab some wood for the fire in my BVDs.

Deer are always near a door way watching you.

Even silly city slickers drive pick ups now. country folks have dents scratches wood bark hay chaft and chain saw oil and a bit og gasoline smell in the bed.

 Al


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

crehberg said:


> I was taking my clothes off last night to take a much needed shower when I heard something hitting the floor. It was kernels of corn which had been stuck to my "coin purse" if you catch my drift. I had changed the motor on a cleanout auger in a grain bin earlier in the day, waste deep in corn. No wonder I felt like I had a hernia!


Or when bush mowing in summer, you come in to shower to find a tick latched onto that area and know from childhood lessons how to remove it instead of going into a  fit.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There is a .22 rifle by the bathroom window here.
For groundhogs, squirrels, and rabbits.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

At 2am you see a woman wearing a nightgown and boots, carrying a shotgun and running down the road. You kinda hope she gets the dog.

Mon


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You arrive at a very important work meeting (on time but a bit out of breath) and only when you sit down do you realize that you are still wearing your manure covered wellies. meh. lots of other things stink worse in the corporate boardroom.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

........when you have 'directions' to your house tacked to the wall by your phone for *everyone *who's never been here before, including cops, firemen and ambulance.

........when your daily bad weather gear includes chainsaw, tow chain and snow boots - in case you have to get home on foot.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> You arrive at a very important work meeting (on time but a bit out of breath) and only when you sit down do you realize that you are still wearing your manure covered wellies. meh. lots of other things stink worse in the corporate boardroom.


That's about the truth, right there!


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Bare Feet
Amish Buggies


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

when your city visitors ask ; what do you do if it snows , and you say just stay home .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can't wrap your mind around going on a "hay ride" because that's what you did most of the summer. 
You don't understand why it's called a "hay ride" when everyone is obviously sitting on straw.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

When the location of Your homestead does not show up on google,maps, or GPS*


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

when city visitors freak out over the sound of gun shots and you dont


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I was driving a dirt road in the north woods of maine and saw a pickup truck pulling three men sitting on a bed spring with a rope .
now that's grading a road country style.

In two weeks I'm moving from a county with 176000 people to one that has 9500 people . I'm thinking then I might live in the country .


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Since this thread has a little bit of city folk hatred thrown into it, I would like to add something.

As a _recovering_ city person, I would like to point out, that not everyone from the city moves to the country and tries to change things. We moved here because we liked that it wasn't like the city. But I also have heard about that happening in my town, and agree with you country lifers. It is ridiculous.
To the city folk fighting with locals: You moved next to a pig farm idiot, that's why it smells like pigs!

My explanation for this type of behavior is this - Those types of city folks have so much dirty air lodged in them they can't think well. Hopefully with time in the fresh air they get their heads on straight.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the city folks who move into the country , next to a 4000 cow milking operation, and then complain about the smell. actually happened here about 5 miles from us.
they want the ordinances changed.. good luck with that
.........jiminwisc......


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I like the city folks who move into the country , next to a 4000 cow milking operation, and then complain about the smell. actually happened here about 5 miles from us.
> they want the ordinances changed.. good luck with that
> .........jiminwisc......


Seems odd to me how some folks don't like the smell of success! We have a saying here that nothing smells worse than an oil well..... On your neighbors property!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

After a while you get use to smelling like cow manure, kind of like Sheep, my wife use to smell like dead Turkeys all the time.

Crazy I like the smell of Skunk use to skin many back when they was bringing $3.50, ***** were bringing $50.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> You can't wrap your mind around going on a "hay ride" because that's what you did most of the summer.
> You don't understand why it's called a "hay ride" when everyone is obviously sitting on straw.


Better have Food and Beer at the end or not worth it, kind of like a Float on the River.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Bare Feet
> Amish Buggies


Passed many Mennonites walking Bare Foot on Hot Pavement carrying their Shoes.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Our Daughter came to visit one time asked where the Restroom was? I pointed down the path. Oh I'll wait. Later asked her if she wanted to go to the Store? Yes. We get there and she asked where the Restroom was? I pointed down the path.  DON'T ANY OF YOU PEOPLE BELIEVE IN RUNNING WATER!

Then she squats right by the Gas Pumps.

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You know you are country when you look at a tree and don't think of the Joyce Kilmer poem but start calculating how many board feet of lumber or cords of firewood it will make.

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poetrymagazine/poems/12744/trees


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We were city dwellers who always wanted a country life - long before we met. My husband was actually a city boy who grew up on one of the greatest farms in the world - the Central Experimental Farm - where his father worked. They lived just across the road from some of the fields, barns and green houses. He spent all his youth there. 

We loved living in the country and never had any problem adjusting. The land we bought was rural land but the land just down the road was rural residential which meant it was small acre parcels where only houses could be built - no out buildings. It was ideal for city people looking for a different life style but not wanting to be homesteaders or farmers. Most of the people were very nice and fit in easily and like us minded their own business. Happy children and busy lives. But there were those who did not understand what country life meant.

One morning there was a knock at our door and it was a man and woman with a petition. My husband let them talk and called me to hear what they wanted. We politely declined to sign and they went on their way. We saw no reason to sign a petition that wanted our neighbour farmer to get rid of his braying donkey because it woke them and another family up too early in the morning and sometimes also made a lot of noise during the day. The petition was a bust. Only two sets of signatures on it and they were the people who were disturbed by the donkey. 

About a year later we met the man and woman at a neighbourhood bar-b-que. My husband told me not to poke the bear, but of course I did. Asked how they were getting along with the donkey? 

They laughed and said we cannot believe we were so up tight about the donkey. Don't even hear him anymore and our daughter spends a lot of time over there with him and the horses.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> At 2am you see a woman wearing a nightgown and boots, carrying a shotgun and running down the road. You kinda hope she gets the dog.
> 
> Mon


I see you met my wife !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Don't visit my road in the middle of the night if you don't want to see me taking out the dog in boots, and short winter coat that just covers my butt and nothing in between. Bending over a 10 degrees is not recommended


 Wait wait are we married ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Wait wait are we married ?


Sounds like you have a good wife even if it is not I.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah she’s a good one took to country life well after generations of city life family.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> We were city dwellers who always wanted a country life - long before we met. My husband was actually a city boy who grew up on one of the greatest farms in the world - the Central Experimental Farm - where his father worked. They lived just across the road from some of the fields, barns and green houses. He spent all his youth there.
> 
> We loved living in the country and never had any problem adjusting. The land we bought was rural land but the land just down the road was rural residential which meant it was small acre parcels where only houses could be built - no out buildings. It was ideal for city people looking for a different life style but not wanting to be homesteaders or farmers. Most of the people were very nice and fit in easily and like us minded their own business. Happy children and busy lives. But there were those who did not understand what country life meant.
> 
> ...


There was a Blonde lady, yes, I am blonde so I can tell "Blonde Jokes", who got woke up every night by a barking dog. She got so mad that she got up, put on her robe and went out side. She returned in about 5 minutes and the dog was still barking. Her husband asked, "What did You do?"......She said "I put him in our back yard, now we will see how THEY like It!". Dsmythe


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Since this thread has a little bit of city folk hatred thrown into it, I would like to add something.
> 
> As a _recovering_ city person, I would like to point out, that not everyone from the city moves to the country and tries to change things. We moved here because we liked that it wasn't like the city. But I also have heard about that happening in my town, and agree with you country lifers. It is ridiculous.
> To the city folk fighting with locals: You moved next to a pig farm idiot, that's why it smells like pigs!
> ...


Nothing wrong with city folk moving to the country as long as they "go country" instead of trying gentrify the country into a miniature version of their former city life. All it takes them to go country is to make a few friends in the sticks and learn how we live and in a few years they belong.

A rich guy worth millions moved from New York to a gated McMansion community about 30 miles away from this area in 1990 or 1991 because that was how his then wife wanted to live.

After a few trips to the sticks side of the tracks to hunt , fish and do farm chores on the weekends with a couple of his employees, he bought himself a 50 acre beef cattle farm with small farm house adjoining one of his employees place and paid his employee to tend his cattle during the week and spend his weekends at.

In 2005, his wife chose to go back to New York and he gave her the gated community house to sell and her cut of their assets as part of their divorce and expanded his farm by 90 acres or so because their son wanted to help him run the farm and his business from his office area by the tack room in his barn nearest his house.

He also put in a mobile home for his son since the kid during his 15 or 16 years here had turned totally country and was engaged to the daughter of his father's employee next door.

That New York transplant and his son are two of the most active sticks residents who are always at the front fighting urban sprawl efforts into our agricultural zone.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One time I had ground Limestone brought and put on our road. Next thing I know had a neighbor shoveling it off because he said it was Flint Rock cutting up his tires.

He also was cutting Hickory to use on his House thinking it was Oak. They asked if they could park in our drive because they couldn't get back to their place, then called the Sheriff on me saying I had put Sugar in the Gas Tank. Couple days later found out who did it but never apologized.

They refused to help on the road. We sold out and moved, now the road is totally impassable. They was from Oregon.

big rockpile


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

When you have to drive 6 miles up the road to meet someone to find your place, or you come around the corner on the road and the 65 year old neighbor lady 3 miles away is mowing topless in August, and not in a good surprise, eye bleach needed


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. Wonderful thread, many memories were revisited. Fresh mowed wild onion is something that I have not smelled in some 30 years, got to go get me some o that in a jar to open every once in a while...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Your husband is late coming home from work. When he does arrive he is on foot leading a horse. 

"What's up buttercup? And where's the van?" 

" I found Jack's horse wandering up the road. The van is about 5 miles back."

"That's not Jack's horse. They still hang horse thieves around here."


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> Your husband is late coming home from work. When he does arrive he is on foot leading a horse.
> 
> "What's up buttercup? And where's the van?"
> 
> ...


Was out hunting came upon a Horse that was very friendly. Rode her up the road, bareback. People said she had been running around for months but nobody claimed her. Truth if I had been over there with my Pickup I would have owned a Horse.

big rockpile


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol used to have a neighbor that would Occasionally call me to come get my cows out of her field or yard. 
She was always as mad as could be at me. 
I always ran them off and pointed out that I didn’t own any cows. 
She would still be mad at me even after I told her.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If the tires on your roof have better tread than the ones on your truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

If you drag a frozen deer into the living room so you can thaw it enough to skin it.
*a friend of mine did this today..He contacted me and told me about it.. I immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If you start a "go fund me" page to raise money to cover your uncles funeral expenses coz hunting season is looming and you need the freezer space.... You just might be livin in the country.  

Actually had a freind of mine do that a few years back!  not really a web page, but ran the ad in the local paper.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you start a "go fund me" page to raise money to cover your uncles funeral expenses coz hunting season is looming and you need the freezer space.... You just might be livin in the country.
> 
> Actually had a freind of mine do that a few years back!  not really a web page, but ran the ad in the local paper.


Even worse would be an ad calling for volunteers with shovels!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Story from about 10-12 years ago. 
A little town that didn't even have a sign about 15 miles away had a little patch of houses and a post office run out of the local hair dresser's garage. No tavern, no gas station; just a couple dozen houses and that post office with a roll up door. 

A builder threw up 6 homes on 5 acre lots hoping to make some money on new construction. Sold the houses and no one else came so his idea of a subdivision faded away. Remaining 10 empty and undeveloped lots went back to the bank sitting overgrown with tall grass and weeds and faded For Sale signs. 

Neighbor woman called the bank that owned the parcels weekly complaining about the grass. Guy at the bank finally called us and asked us to knock down the properties. We loaded up a couple tractors with bush hogs and headed over. Half way thru the mowing this woman comes storming out of her house adjacent to the land and stops my 16 year old son and begins with the 3rd degree. Who is he? What is he doing? Where did he come from? Who hired him? etc. I get over there and down off the tractor and she starts in with me.

She was furious that we are making a horrible mess. Well, a bush hog will cut 5' tall grass easily, but it doesn't mulch it, bag it or remove it, and that was what she wanted done. She was also furious over the dust we were creating from the mowing.
Demanded we stop and bring back proper mowing equipment and enough manpower to weedeat, rake and remove all of the "Clippings". "I am ordering you to cease and desist immediately" she says as she pulls her phone out threatening u with the numbers for the bank, the county, realtor, the road commissioner, the sheriff, a health inspector from a city 30 miles away and her boy friend, who is a security guard for a powerplant...all on speed dial.

I spoke to her for a bit and managed to calm her down somewhat, or so she wasn't yelling anymore.

The short of the story is she was living in the capitol with her husband & they were tired of the traffic and crime and schools. They moved out there where "everyone is a hillbilly, there are no police and people just live however they want" (she meant that in a bad way). She was going to run for mayor and make some laws respecting your neighbors but her husband left her. So now she was trying to sell her house but "no one wants a house in the sticks next to 50 acres of weeds and trees"(really). 

I did sympathize with her a bit, but I explained we both had jobs to do, so she should go do hers while we finish doing ours.
Her home eventually sold and I believe the lots were purchased and swallowed back up into farm land.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL reminds me of a neighboorhood about 15 miles from here! A guy divided off 12 lots onthe face of a country road that serves a small village a few miles away'
Its the fastest way for the villagers to access the hard road.
F A S T E S T !I swear the first ( well mighta been the third) woman to move in started in on getting the speed limit lowered to 15,
Hecky durn its not even that low in the school zones in town.
Years of unhappiness on every one followed with her claiming it wasnt safe for the school children.
She didnt have kids NO ONE had school kids!
3 towns over a school closed. A bunch of old jokers stole the sign that says "25 Mph on school days when children are present " and installed it on her road as a joke.
Shes happy, went and told the township board she was glad they came to their senses .The board is happy, the drivers are happy. the Jokers are happy ,EVERYONE IS HAPPY!
The only thing debated now is "Who is the joke on?"


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

When you return from the only vacation that you have taken in many years and find a new tire on the back of your tractor. Later to find out that the neighbor's tractor broke down when he was putting up hay before it was rained on. He borrowed ours. Tore the sidewall out going through a ditch, so he replaced it.
Upon returning from the same vacation there was a 25 lb. bag of sugar on the kitchen table with a note that reads,"Ran out of sugar while canning. This is to replace what I borrowed. The funny thing was that there was only 10 lbs. in the pantry.

When it blizzards so bad that your mother can't get to the hospital to make the meals for the patients. Calls the local radio station. Which announced that she needed to be to work by 5 am. The next morning there were three men on snow machines, in our front yard, to take her. They ferried her back and forth for the next three days till the roads were cleared.
From then on the county made sure our road was kept open and my father purchased a snow machine.

When a neighbor is in an accident and the corn gets combined before any other around. And no one knows who did it. But his combine and truck at their place never moved. There sure was a lot of lights on, for a few nights, over their way.

When your little female dog whelps 6 coyote crossed pups.

When a seed/fertilizer salesman comes to the door at noon and is told to come in and have a meal with us, as my father doesn't talk business at meal time.

When you drive by the county High School and there are 20 or 30 pickups in the parking lot. Many have a fuel cell in the back and at least one gun on a rack in the back window. And I would guess that the keys are in the ignition.

One last thing. You know that you live in, or around, a small town when some of the local cops primary duties are to make sure that the kindergarten kids get home on bad weather days and to use his gun to start the horse races at the Green Valley summer celebration.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

when you go away for a weekend and come home on Sunday night to find a note on the kitchen table. 
"we spent the night here, sorry we missed you."
(friends from the neighboring state were just passing through)


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm  at some of these! My parents have a place so far from a paved road that the guy who drilled their well wrote the directions to their house as "the jumping off place". 
They've been accused of having to pump in sunshine. 
And if you show up at their place either you are meaning to, or you are lost!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll take a picture of the sign.......if I get home before dark any time soon.

This sign has been at the top of our "neighborhood" as long as I can remember, almost 40 years ago when my mom bought the place. We bought it from her 10 years ago.
Anyway the sign was getting old and faded, last week the little old lady replaced it with an identical one.
As you start down the steep grade, narrow road with nothing but hairpin swicthbacks you pass a clearly legible road sign that reads -


SLOW DOWN!
We ain't got
no hospital
up here!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You know you are out in the country when you are late for something in town because the road was blocked for a while by cows being moved from one pasture to one across the road. 

You know you are in a rural area when a large tractor driving down Main street doesn't raise any eyebrows.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Your in the country when you see your neighbors pushing a wheelbarrow because we are snowed in. No groceries in wheelbarrow...just full of liquor. 

Some yahoos decided to reclaim an old rusty truck from the woods...they coasted it down road, until they realized it had no brakes, so back in the woods it went (rather violently). Took 3 mths before a metal scrapper took it...

From a messy day (chainsaw or weedwhacking work), I'll strip outside, before stepping inside house. Then, I'll remember something in outbuilding, and walk around buck naked to get it. The ravens still know it is me...
To avoid surprising a like minded neighbor in country, one never approaches the back door quickly...you pull up, slam the car door, and slowly shuffle up to door...more often than not, they will hear you, and will open door before you get there (who rings doorbells in the country?). 

When the power goes out, we text each other to make sure it just isn't us...unlike the city, we have no clue if the power is out in hood. Same deal if someone loses a dog or some animal...

Something occurred to me...having been a city-country-city-country kid, is when I visit anybody in country (rarely do I call beforehand), they are always happy to see me. And never is it for just a couple of minutes. It usually involves a long winded discussion, and offer of food/drink.

Waving at passing traffic is pretty much mandatory...because we know them. 

When a youngin, grandma paid us a visit. We had one of those torrential downpours. She thought it would be a good idea to have a shower outside, so she did. My Dad (city slicker) thought she was nuts. All I could think about, was joining her. It was raining something fierce, and being summer, would have been awesome.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol Melli 
1981 my haying crew was on our way home hot sweaty and covered in hay watching a thunderstorm just north of us .
To heck with it we turned at the next road north drive a mile stripped naked and danced in the rain. 
The crew behind us saw us in passing and joined us 
Trucks never got wet.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

melli said:


> To avoid surprising a like minded neighbor in country, one never approaches the back door quickly...you pull up, slam the car door, and slowly shuffle up to door...more often than not, they will hear you, and will open door before you get there (who rings doorbells in the country?).


We don't even have a doorbell! lol

I met dh in town yesterday afternoon and followed him home last night. A few miles from our house, we came across a jack rabbit in the middle of the road. Instead of running off the side of the road, he ran in front of the car for at least a quarter of a mile, running a steady 30mph.

(I thought I caught it on my dash cam, but I didn't have it set on a loop.)


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I always wave at passing vehicles. The car might be a neighbor's new ride and I'd hate to snub them. It could be a tourist or "summer person" or "weekender". The area economy depends on them, so polite to be nice and wave. Old joke that we wave at tourists on Memorial Day, but by Labor Day we still wave, but just one finger.
I enjoy Autumn as the best season. The biting insects are gone, the days crisp, the beautiful leaves, but mostly the quiet that falls upon the land with the disappearance of tourists.

Common retort to "Sure is cold out." is " Yea, maybe it'll drive a few more of those sobs back down state, where they belong." Somehow, it makes the cold more bearable.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nimrod said:


> You know you are in a rural area when a large tractor driving down Main street doesn't raise any eyebrows.


Country folks just seem to be a little more comfortable in their skin...


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Country folks just seem to be a little more comfortable in their skin...


I have done that before--only I used a Massey-Harris, not a Ford.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Back when I was in high school, there was a student that lived a few miles away. I would sometimes pass him on the way into town on a Ford tractor because he missed the bus.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My senior year I only took 4 classes, giving me first and last period study halls. In the fall, I was pulling two loaded cotton trailers in to town to the gin in the morning, hauling two empties back to field in the afternoon. With those two periods off, I missed the " traffic" of those 15 minutes of before and after school vehicles. Had a standing excuse at the office, Dad called and said if he needed me I wouldn't be there, If he didn't I would be there. I just went by the office and told the secretary when I came and went.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a coffee drinking friend who was a retired army officer. drank whiskey from a water glass, straight up.
lost his license to drive so he drove his John Deere 10 miles every morning. parked in the cemetary across the road from the restaurant.. did this for about 10 years until his passing..


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bud Davis from Newberry, loved horses, but he also loved to drink. After he lost his driver's license, he bought a buggy and hitched one of his horses for the trip, about 4 miles, to the Tavern. At closing time, he'd manage to untie the horse and climb into the back of the buggy. The horse knew the way home and at 2:30 AM, there wasn't any traffic. Before Christmas, he'd take a group of people Caroling, on a logging sleigh and a team of work horses. He regularly cut across the edge of the State Police Officer's front yard. Sort of hard to shake your fist at a group of Christmas Carolers. Small town stuff.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Country folks just seem to be a little more comfortable in their skin...


LOL not just to town but to the drive through....
Cause hes in such a hurry?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> LOL not just to town but to the drive through....
> Cause hes in such a hurry?


Well, drive thru windows will not serve walk up customers.

Grandpa used to tell us the story of his childhood horse drawn school bus. One morning the driver was setting in the bar drinking too long. The horse went about the route without him. Grandpa said the driver caught up with it shortly before they got to the school.

You know you're in the country when you can point out all the old little one or two room school houses. Most where I grew up were built very well and are now converted to homes.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

We had an old man in town that would drive his tractor mower to the post office every morning because they took his license. He kept driving so the kids had to take his car. It was all he had left. The funniest thing was that he drove right down the middle of the street.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

CIW said:


> We had an old man in town that would drive his tractor mower to the post office every morning because they took his license. He kept driving so the kids had to take his car. It was all he had left. The funniest thing was that he drove right down the middle of the street.


That last part was apparently his way of hoisting his middle finger!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

All this talk about driving a tractor off of the farm, reminds me of this video.....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> All this talk about driving a tractor off of the farm, reminds me of this video.....


Reminds me of the time my wife took all my money before I went out with the Guys. We manage to get enough money for Ever Clear, some Coke, woman gave us ice. Then we found a Party.

My wife said after that she knew better than me leaving with no money because I come Home more messed up.

Went out with them one night, we was drinking Beer, got some girls. We all had to pee, went to the Park Restrooms were locked so we decided to go by the car. Girls were squatted in front. I go to the front and start taking care of business. One of the girls says Do you mind? No I don't mind! The other Guys at the back were rolling laughing.

big rockpile


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

You guys must have some different laws than we do here in Maine. A lawn tractor would be considered a motor vehicle and subject to the same laws as a car pertaining to licensing and such. Sure, farm tractors get some exceptions but they must meet certain guidelines such as being used for agricultural purposes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lawn mowers aren't an everyday sight but it isn't a surprise to see them in front of the post office or parked along the taverns.
Police (in our areas) seem to look around the guys on mowers due to DUIs.
There is a couple who live in the county seat (about 5K) who do not drive. Both in their 70s. He has a small box store riding mower that pulls a small wagon behind. Everywhere he drives that thing she is riding in the back. Every friday night and Sunday after church you can find that mower and wagon at the local Dairy Queen.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here I was 14 driving Tractor, Combine and Grain Truck, the Grain Truck wasn't legal.

big rockpile


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

IndyDave said:


> I have done that before--only I used a Massey-Harris, not a Ford.



You at a McDonald's drive thru, who would of guessed ?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> You at a McDonald's drive thru, who would of guessed ?


You are turning into enough of a stalker that it is getting really creepy.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

IndyDave said:


> I have done that before--only I used a Massey-Harris, not a Ford.


Model 44?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Cornhusker said:


> Model 44?


44 Special


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

My neighbor's cows were in my hay field... As neighbors would, he ask my how much he owed me for damages? I asked right back how much I owed HIM... He asked for what.... fertilizing my hay field...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Country and small town in the far North. Dog sleds still have the right of way.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

gilberte said:


> You guys must have some different laws than we do here in Maine. A lawn tractor would be considered a motor vehicle and subject to the same laws as a car pertaining to licensing and such. Sure, farm tractors get some exceptions but they must meet certain guidelines such as being used for agricultural purposes.


Here they have to obey the same traffic laws just like a bicycle but they are not required to display a motor vehicle license, the driver does not have to have an operator's license and you don't have to carry motor vehicle insurance. You can get arrested for operating while intoxicated just like a car but the fines and penalties are a whole lot less.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

when you leave behind little dried chunks of chicken poop with a feather stuck in it wherever you go.. doctors offices, grocery stores etc


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

A mud bath in the country means you've been off-road mudding, unlike in the city where you use a groupon for a mud bath at a spa.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread really tickles me! And has stirred up some long lost memories of country and city differences.

I had only been working in a new department for a couple of weeks and thus really did not know anyone yet. It was an open floor plan without even dividers between the desks and we were well squashed in.

A co-worker had brought over some documents to discus with me. All of a sudden a flea jumped off of me and landed in the middle of a page. I slap killed that thing in whatever is the smallest measure of time! I looked at my co-worker whose mouth was hanging open and thought to myself - great. Now the whole place is going to think I am contaminated when it is just a flea from our latest animal who came with his own livestock. Instead he said "wow do you ever have great reflexes! Do you play softball? We have a team."

Of course he told everyone of my great reflexes killing the flea. The women tended to be very wary of me for a short while (even noticed a few scratching after we had been in close contact but there were no more passengers ever) but the men never gave up. For the two years I was in that department rarely a week went by that some guy did not yell "flea!" and toss something at me to catch as I was walking by. ha ha.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol don’t ya love making a good first impression!


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Love being out in the rural country setting. However, were getting city folks who want mcmansions AND their version of the country. 

Big debate over tar and chipping our dirt road. We have already had a kid going to fast, loose control and go through our fence in October, while neighbors down the road from D.C. are complaining of the dust on the road and the chips in their car from the rocks. 

Love waking up and standing on our porch in the wee hours of the morning, it is peaceful and quiet, and every so often I will catch a glimpse of a fox or deer crossing the road to follow the easement line. We have had wood ducks that were so very pretty, as there is a creek that goes through our property as well, and it has brought in a family of canadian geese.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The roads in my community are notoriously bad. In spring and fall, they are like melting butter. In summer either dusty or chatter bumps. Not uncommon to see a piece of leaf spring or a shock absorber on the roadside.

After a community built road connected two main roads, we managed to put down a good road bed of gravel and then blacktop it. From poor quality gravel roads to a freshly laid strip of blacktop, about 6 miles long. Visits from any branch of law enforcement is rare.

There was a concern that this would encourage speeding and result in accidents. An old timer remarked, " Naw, they'll just hit the trees higher up."

40 years ago, when the police were in the area, people would phone friends and neighbors, so everyone knew. Now, they post it on facebook. Slow down, put on your seatbelt, put on your helmet, whatever.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You know you are in the country when the majority of teenage couples drive a pickup to the prom.

This generated another thought. There is no backseat in a pickup. Where do teenage country couples go on prom night to do what we city kids did in the backseat?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nimrod said:


> You know you are in the country when the majority of teenage couples drive a pickup to the prom.
> 
> This generated another thought. There is no backseat in a pickup. Where do teenage country couples go on prom night to do what we city kids did in the backseat?


As a country kid I'll never tell!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Had a mattress in my 70 El Camino.
The highlight was looking at the shooting stars on a summer night.
The "Hold My Beer" moment was going over steep railroad tracks with a drunken buddy getting bounced over the side.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My sign was I sat down in a restaurant and realized I had my fencing pliers in my back pocket.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Washin' up in the pond.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

You know that your in the country.when you realize that your standing in the middle of the road.after talking with a neighbour for 1 hour.and thats after the 4th tractor went by 20 minutes ago.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Nimrod said:


> You know you are in the country when the majority of teenage couples drive a pickup to the prom.
> 
> This generated another thought. There is no backseat in a pickup. Where do teenage country couples go on prom night to do what we city kids did in the backseat?


8 ft. Bed that never needs made..lol

They even wrote a song


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Just make sure you move the empty beer cans and cow feed out of the way..


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

jimLE said:


> Just make sure you move the empty beer cans and cow feed out of the way..


Cow feed is the mattress /pillow.

Berr cans yeah, q gentleman removes those.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

When you wear your over-alls and rubber barn boots to town to reach the bank before it closes after milking the cows and you don't know why people move away from you holding their nose .


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

When you are driving in one direction and see someone going in the opposite direction, so you roll down the window and stop to talk. After awhile another vehicle shows up, you instinctively look to see if the ditch isn't too deep for them to go around, before reluctantly moving your vehicle.


----------

